# Wet vent for WC



## Bootleg (May 6, 2010)

Water closet vent with lavatory drain.Can you wet vent a water closet?

View attachment 1339


View attachment 1339


/monthly_2010_05/572953db84af2_5-6-201000413.jpg.9233bcd30057a1c67555b17f29aeb2c4.jpg


----------



## vegas paul (May 6, 2010)

Bootleg - obviously the answer is "yes you can" - because they did!  Now if youare asking if they MAY... that's a different question.  UPC allows it if you use a San Tee or a Wye, but it appears that the connection in the picture does not comply.  Not sure about IPC, others may chime in...


----------



## Bootleg (May 6, 2010)

Paul,

I'm under the UPC here in Washington:

What connection doesn’t comply?


----------



## Glennman CBO (May 6, 2010)

If it is a commercial application, the "wet vent" is to be in a vertical configuration only (includes 45 deg) per 908.1.

If residential, it appears to comply with UPC 908.4 (horizontal wet vent).


----------



## pete_t (May 6, 2010)

Even if a lavy was not to be installed the piping is not compliant with UPC.

The piping appears to be only 1 ½" needs to be 2".

See; UPC/CBC Table 7.5

Glennman

As installed the piping is not compliant with 908.4.

908.4 Bathroom Wet Venting.

908.4.1 Where permitted. Any combination of

fixtures within one (1) or two (2) bathrooms

located on the same floor level in dwellings and

guest rooms shall be permitted to be vented by a

wet vent. The wet vent shall be considered the

vent for the fixtures and *shall extend from the*

*connection of the dry vent along the direction of*

*the flow in the drain pipe to the most*

*downstream fixture drain connection to the*

*horizontal branch drain. Only the fixtures*

*within the bathroom(s) shall connect to the wet vented*

*horizontal branch drain*. Any additional

fixtures shall discharge downstream of the wet

vent system and be conventionally vented.


----------



## vegas paul (May 7, 2010)

Bootleg - It was hard to tell from the photo if the "T" was compliant, maybe it is, but the photo didn't enlarge enough for me to tell if it was a sanitary T, Wye, or a T.


----------



## Glennman CBO (May 7, 2010)

Looks like 2" pipe to me, but it is difficult to determine the type of fittings.

If they continue the vent through the roof (as they would typically later on in the project), then it would comply with 908.4 if it is a bathroom in a dwelling. They don't usually complete the vent through the roof at this stage when only installing the ground work plumbing, so it is a bit unfinished to fully comment on at this point.


----------



## Mule (May 7, 2010)

I find it interesting that in states North of the Red River that black pvc is used. We never see anything but PVC on DWV.

Is that ABS?


----------



## Bootleg (May 7, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that in states North of the Red River that black pvc is used. We never see anything but PVC on DWV.Is that ABS?


Hi Mule,

Yes it is ABS.

About 75% of DWV in this area is ABS and about 25% is PVC.

In southern Calif. where I am from it is 100% ABS for DWV.


----------



## pwood (May 7, 2010)

bootleg,

looks like they used a san tee to connect the verticle line to the horizontal line which is wrong! should have been a wye or combo at that point. don't have an issue otherwise.


----------



## Bootleg (May 7, 2010)

Thank you pwood,

I'm on my way out the door to do inspections and this will be on my list.


----------



## Moscow (May 7, 2010)

I agree 100% with pwood.


----------



## skipharper (May 7, 2010)

IPC orIRC the configuration is legal, however the sanitary tee needs to go.


----------



## peach (May 7, 2010)

devil advocate here...  why would you wash the vent with black water only?  I don't know that I've ever seen this configuration.


----------

